# Best Way to Playback Music?



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Having just wasted half an hour trying to get Amazon music to play in the car I just wondered what is the best solution.

I have most of my playlists sitting on Spotify and at present just stream via bluetooth. Setting up the connection is a pain every time and not having a hands free option means that I have to queue up enough music for the journey. Not ideal.

Any better ideas out there? Am I missing something basic?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Pugliese said:


> Having just wasted half an hour trying to get Amazon music to play in the car I just wondered what is the best solution.
> 
> I have most of my playlists sitting on Spotify and at present just stream via bluetooth. Setting up the connection is a pain every time and not having a hands free option means that I have to queue up enough music for the journey. Not ideal.
> 
> Any better ideas out there? Am I missing something basic?


Transfer your music on to two 64gb or larger SD cards place them in the slots in the glove box jobs done.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ROBH49 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > Having just wasted half an hour trying to get Amazon music to play in the car I just wondered what is the best solution.
> ...


Can you do that with Spotify?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Pugliese said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugliese said:
> ...


Not sure Pugliese I don`t use Sportify.

I have all my music files stored on an external hard drive and just transfer them onto SD card, might be old school but it works a treat for me, and when you get bored just delete the files and replace them with new ones. Happy days simple as chips dude. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

If you have Spotify,make a playlist of as much music as you want. Then you can download the playlist on your phone so if you go to somewhere that does have WiFi it will carry on playing or just play your playlist with out downloading it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pugliese said:


> Having just wasted half an hour trying to get Amazon music to play in the car I just wondered what is the best solution.
> 
> I have most of my playlists sitting on Spotify and at present just stream via bluetooth. Setting up the connection is a pain every time and not having a hands free option means that I have to queue up enough music for the journey. Not ideal.
> 
> Any better ideas out there? Am I missing something basic?


Have you got an Amazon subscription as well as your Spotify account? It won't work without one. 
I have a Napster account which I use on my MMI and it works quite well but there is a bit of a faff trying to get it connected sometimes.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I use USB sticks as they also work in our other car and home hifi.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm a bit old school.
iPod Nano in the centre cubby hole. 4000 songs is plenty to make it like my own radio station. I also have a USB in there with podcasts and youtube audio rips for talky stuff.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > Having just wasted half an hour trying to get Amazon music to play in the car I just wondered what is the best solution.
> ...


*Having Amazon Prime I signed up for the Amazon Music free service but it just kept referring me to setup the MMI on my mobile device, which I took to be Audi MMI app but there is no reference on there to Amazon - Have I got it wrong?*


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Pugliese said:


> *Having Amazon Prime I signed up for the Amazon Music free service but it just kept referring me to setup the MMI on my mobile device, which I took to be Audi MMI app but there is no reference on there to Amazon - Have I got it wrong?*


Latest version of the MMI app references to Amazon music and Napster.
Might be you have an old version installed?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Omychron said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > *Having Amazon Prime I signed up for the Amazon Music free service but it just kept referring me to setup the MMI on my mobile device, which I took to be Audi MMI app but there is no reference on there to Amazon - Have I got it wrong?*
> ...


*I uninstalled and reinstalled what I thought was the latest app - clearly not. I'll give it another go. Thanks*


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

So i now use Amazon music after cancelling Spotify. A couple of reasons.
1. I have a few echos around the house and already a prime member so made more sense and much more compatible than Spotify
2. MMI now supports Amazon Music. Can change music and search etc straight from Dash witnout using phone.

How I got around connection faff.
I have an android phone im sure iphone has similar app.

Download an app called "Automatelt". This is an app that uses triggers to execute an action.
I set this up to launch MMI app once my phone connects to the MMI wireless network. This the configures amazon music on dash everytime i get in my car. No hassle.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

To get Napster to work I have to have the Napster app installed on my phone. I presume you need to have the Amazon music app installed, and possibly running, along with the Audi MMI app.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> To get Napster to work I have to have the Napster app installed on my phone. I presume you need to have the Amazon music app installed, and possibly running, along with the Audi MMI app.


Yes I beleive so

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

swanny78 said:


> So i now use Amazon music after cancelling Spotify. A couple of reasons.
> 1. I have a few echos around the house and already a prime member so made more sense and much more compatible than Spotify
> 2. MMI now supports Amazon Music. Can change music and search etc straight from Dash witnout using phone.
> 
> ...


 Now have Amazon sorted. will now try Automatelt, sounds great if it works - Thanks for the tip Swanny


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugliese said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > So i now use Amazon music after cancelling Spotify. A couple of reasons.
> ...


*Swanny - could you post an idiots guide on how to set up the triggers to launch the MMI app? *

*OK, I figured it out but how does it know when you are in the car???*


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


Hi so your phone will auto connect to the cars wifi when you start car up. This then triggers app to launch MMI. Phone does need to be unlocked if not already. Have you connected phone to cars wifi. Called Audi_MMIxxxx xxxx being random numbers.? Phone should autoconnect when in range. After a couple of seconds you can launch amazon music from media section on dash!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Like some others, I have all my music collection on a large sd card , in the glovebox. However my phone connected automatically to the car bluetooth, and I can also play / partly control the phone media from the steering wheel. I don't normally do it , but I did get iPlayer Radio working that route.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I just connect my phone via cable and play my Spotify playlist (local sync, set quality to extreme). It loads album artwork in VC and all the steering wheel controls work like a charm.

Also can play via bluetooth but the quality seems to be better on cable.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

olly2016 said:


> I just connect my phone via cable and play my Spotify playlist (local sync, set quality to extreme). It loads album artwork in VC and all the steering wheel controls work like a charm.
> 
> Also can play via bluetooth but the quality seems to be better on cable.


I never considered that as with all this tech, connecting by cable would be a retrograde step, I am now going to give the Amazon Prime setup a go with the Automatelt app Swanny suggested and compare against the cable approach. Will report back, as have a weekend away in the car


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I tend to just use Bluetooth Audio all the time as it works pretty well in the TT. Loads up quickly (some cars take ages) and you can browse your full library without much lag. Only thing I cant work out is why album artwork only displays intermittently, half the time I just get the Gracenote genre pictures :?


----------



## Rorence (May 9, 2017)

The best way for me is to use Spotify to MP3 Converter. It is for all Spotify users to download and convert Spotify music to MP3, AAC, M4A, M4B, etc to play offline on any player without limitation.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Here is a way if you feeling technical is to download two free programmes
https://www.audacityteam.org/
https://www.vb-audio.com/Cable/
Follow the instructions carefully on the vb-audio.com on how to set up the virtual cable in conjunction with Audacity and what you get is a recording device for anything that you listen to through your PC speakers so if you want to create a play list with say Spotify/prime/Apple/ or YouTube music,infact anything absolutely anything that is playing through you PC speakers can be recorded then saved with Audacity in mp3 format.Then copied to an SD card for the car... Also you can use another free program call mp3gain and this has the ability to make all your mp3s play at the same volume level and you can also change the metadata on any track/album..a bit of faffing I know but worth it.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm oldschool like KevC - use an iPod Classic with an Aux cable.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought a carplay2air dongle, give me wireless apple carplay


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Pugliese said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I just connect my phone via cable and play my Spotify playlist (local sync, set quality to extreme). It loads album artwork in VC and all the steering wheel controls work like a charm.
> ...


I was always feeling that cable connection sounds better. Could be a placebo effect though.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I also use a Carlinkit v2 wireless CarPlay adaptor and use Spotify or Apple Music, also works with ds audio for any music on my Nas drive at home, all works very well, then I also have 2 sd cards in the slots in glovebox for my old stuff, 
I also use tomtom with camera alerts via CarPlay.

I never thought much about CarPlay till I had it, but its one thing I would insist on being in any future replacement car. And once it's wireless it is brilliant.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

GoodThunder said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > olly2016 said:
> ...


You can notice the difference from a Bluetooth connection :wink:


----------

